# Eriocaulon flowering question......



## mrkookm (Oct 25, 2006)

Erio experts, can you possibly tell me why after 4 weeks separating my Eriocaulon sp 'japan' from the mother plant 
3 of the 5 4 week old plantlets are flowering?

Here is 1...see how small it is...good, bad...ideas???


----------

